# DRI points resale



## edgarrison (Jan 8, 2010)

I am new to TUG, but have had points with DRI in the Hawaii group for several years.  For a multitude of reasons I responded to a call from a group called Resorts nationwide and foolishly paid them an upfront fee for listing the points for resale. It is obvious now that I have been scammed.

What is not clear to me is what my options are.  One of the threads on TUG seems to imply that there contractual restrictions which essentially prevent selling the points to a second party.  I understand that membership in The Club may not be transferrable, but is it still possible to convey the points themselves?

{edited to merge the two posts about selling pts in the hawaii collection}


----------



## edgarrison (Jan 8, 2010)

*DRI Points resale?*

I have points in the Hawaii group.  Is it possible to resell these?  I have heard that there are restrictions in the contract which make this difficult.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, it is possible to sell your DRI Hawaii points. I believe that DRI has a ROFR (right of first refusal) in their trusts but understand they often do not use it. 

The big thing about selling DRI points is that you can sell only the underlying product you own. So if you own pts in the Hawaii collection, that is all you can sell, you can not sell the membership in the DRI "club" which came with your purchase of the points. 

IMHO, points in the Hawaii collection would be the easiest of all DRI products to sell. That is because they have the clearest value. They get into into the highly desired DRI Hawaii TSs. 


For other DRI owners, who may only own a deeded week at a DRI resort but has points due to their purchase direct from DRI, they can only sell their deeded week and their membership in the club can not be sold or transfered to a resale buyer.


----------



## Purefct (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ed,

I own 26,000 pts in the HI Collections.  I might not recall any "special" language in the contract but I'm under the impression the rule for the HI Collection is the same as for other Collections contracts.  If I'm correct, when you sell your HI collection to another person they will be resritcted to using the points at only the resorts included in the HI Collections.  

I believe HI Collections includes:
- Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui HI
- Point at Poipu, Kauai HI
- Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, Lake Tahoe CA
- Polo Towers Villas, Las Vegas NV
- Sedona Summit Resort, Sedona AZ

I found this info from a 2008 post
http://www.diamondresortsforums.com/Topic5143-43-1.aspx?Highlight=HI+Collection+Resort+list

Of course, the new owner might not have access to Club inventory from Club members who own Weeks units, nor access to Sedona Summit inventory (for example) owned by any form of US Collection contracts.  If I'm correct, this means a HI Colleciton contract resale buyer who doesn't buy back into Club will have limited access to the two primary HI resorts and extremely limited access to the other three resorts.

I believe DRI has been selling HI Collections cotracts for about 2.5 years now - not very long.  A resale buyer of this contract type would most likely be best off buying a minimum amount of points from DRI to truely benefit from inventory availabiltiy participating in Club.  I personally have noticed though that often when I am not able to reserve units thru Club at a number of resorts, my weeks ownership continues to have availability. At KBC I have access thru Club and thru my multiple weeks ownership which is not in Club, the same is true for my Sedona Summit ownership.  In both cases I frequently can make a reservation thru weeks ownership when I can't make one thru Club.  This suggests that even though Club has existed for some time, non Club ownership in the tradditional weeks units is still where the bulk of available units are.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 8, 2010)

Purefct said:


> If I'm correct, when you sell your HI collection to another person they will be resritcted to using the points at only the resorts included in the HI Collections.
> 
> I believe HI Collections includes:
> - Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui HI
> ...


I think that is true but I'm unsure why you'd say that they would have such limited access. If 100 rooms are available to the 1000 Club members but only 10 rooms are available to the 100 Hawaii Collection members, is the collection members access any more limited than the club members? 

Buying points in the Hawaii collection should be done only if you primarily want to visit Hawaii.  If the other DRI resorts are where you wish to visit, I'd buy into the much cheaper US collection.


PS according to the latest info I have Lake Tahoe is not part of the Hawaii collection


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 8, 2010)

You can sell your points in the trust you own. In this case the Hawaiian collection. The new owner will then own your trust share and be able to book any of the resorts in that trust and they'll get the 13 month reservation window, which gives them a 3 month head start to book what they want over members of THE Club, which can only book 10 months in advance. Trust points seem to be relatively easy to sell. There's a market for them for other trust owners who want to increase their ownership and be able to reserve at any of the resorts in the trust without having to pay developer pricing. However that does not mean your trust points will sell for anything near what developer pricing was when you first purchased, assuming you purchased from the developer. 

As far as the new owner and THE Club are concerned, if they feel to restricted DRI has allowed resale buyers to pay a joiner fee to become members of THE Club. The last amount I heard was $2,995. 

I don't really see not being a member of THE Club as being a big deal to most resale buyers. Either they're going to be knowledgable about how DRI works and they know what they're buying or, they just want to own a particular resort in Hawaii without having to pay developer pricing (looking for a bargain). I've seen trust points sell on E-bay for what amounts to decent resale prices when compared to selling a deeded week.

FWIW I'm sure there are considerably more resorts in the Hawaiian collection than what's been listed on this thread. If memory serves me correctly ( and it does fail me from time to time), there should be at least 12 resorts in the "Hawaiian" collection.


----------



## Galniko (Jan 11, 2010)

*Rep coming to my house*

[Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Purefct (Jan 11, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> ...The new owner will then own your trust share and be able to book any of the resorts in that trust and they'll get the 13 month reservation window, which gives them a 3 month head start to book what they want over members of THE Club, ...
> 
> As far as the new owner and THE Club are concerned, if they feel to restricted DRI has allowed resale buyers to pay a joiner fee to become members of THE Club. The last amount I heard was $2,995.
> 
> ... FWIW I'm sure there are considerably more resorts in the Hawaiian collection than what's been listed on this thread. If memory serves me correctly ( and it does fail me from time to time), there should be at least 12 resorts in the "Hawaiian" collection.



There are a lot of issues with the 13 month window provided by the Collections contracts, formerly called Trusts.  The primary issues is or was that you can't see the available units online, I guess since the system is not capable of discerning between the different ownership types and yet the CSR have a way to do it for you.

The $2,995 conversion fee was done away with a year or two ago.  There are limited situations where the $2,995 can be used but for the most part anyone wanting to convert their resale contact back into Club must buy points now.  For most people that will cost more than $2,995 but at least you get 2,000 to 3,500 more points.  Personally I don't like contracts that small, they are difficult to sell later.

Certainly there are about a dozen resorts in Hawaii which are oficially available to Club members but all but two of them are Affiliate Resorts which you can almost never get into.  Only Kaanapali Beach Club and The Point at Poipu are in the HI collections Contract.


----------



## Purefct (Jan 11, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> I think that is true but I'm unsure why you'd say that they would have such limited access. If 100 rooms are available to the 1000 Club members but only 10 rooms are available to the 100 Hawaii Collection members, is the collection members access any more limited than the club members?
> 
> Buying points in the Hawaii collection should be done only if you primarily want to visit Hawaii.  If the other DRI resorts are where you wish to visit, I'd buy into the much cheaper US collection.
> 
> ...




Hi Bill, what source said Tahoe is not included?  I haven't called the SCR to verify becasue I find most of them don't know and ANY answer could be incorrect.  The data I provided comes from DRI's official forum and the Moderators didn't dipute it ... the only thing is it was the only list I could find from multiple websites specifying what resorts were in the HI Collecitons contract.

Your availability example is interesting and of course the big mystery is we're all guessing at the answer.  I'd say your 10% example could have some holes.  First, I think the non-Club HI Collections members are possibly 1% the size of all Club members with HI contracts, not 10%.  Second, with such a small number of units available to non-Club HI Collections members I speculate they would have only a slightly better inventory and thus available visible units in a manner similar to what Club members see of those HI Affiliate resorts which we rarely see available.

I agree with you, anyone buying the HI Colleciton should just plan to goto the two HI resorts.  BUt it's nice to see other resorts included as long as they really are available and not just another Promo gimic like quite a few of the Affiliate Resorts.  Seriously, if 5 units (5 total weeks) are available during the entire year, do you really think the Affiliate Resort will ever be available to you?

Of the maybe 10 affiliate resorts in HI I think I's seen a handful possible available six times in three years.  That's not really what I'd consider a resort I can stay at.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2010)

Purefct said:


> There are a lot of issues with the 13 month window provided by the Collections contracts, formerly called Trusts.  The primary issues is or was that you can't see the available units online, I guess since the system is not capable of discerning between the different ownership types and yet the CSR have a way to do it for you.
> 
> The $2,995 conversion fee was done away with a year or two ago.  There are limited situations where the $2,995 can be used but for the most part anyone wanting to convert their resale contact back into Club must buy points now.  For most people that will cost more than $2,995 but at least you get 2,000 to 3,500 more points.  Personally I don't like contracts that small, they are difficult to sell later.
> 
> Certainly there are about a dozen resorts in Hawaii which are oficially available to Club members but all but two of them are Affiliate Resorts which you can almost never get into.  Only Kaanapali Beach Club and The Point at Poipu are in the HI collections Contract.



That's to bad that they did away with the joiner fee. It made getting a unit back into THE Club relatively easy and, it should have been pure profit for DRI as they weren't really selling anything other than a membership. Let's not forget that DRI would also be collecting the $245 yearly membership fee as well for THE Club, which would be in addition to the trust management fee. 

I guess when economic times are hard you do whatever you can to sell the inventory you have plus support your sales staff. The last owners update we were on they indicated that they were only selling contracts in units of 5,000 points. We were offered 5,000, 10,000 or 15,000 contracts. None of which were inexpensive.

As to the affiliate resorts never or rarely being availabel to THE Club members, I had no problem booking a few nights at a DRI affiliated resort on Maui for our friends daughters honeymoon. They were overwhelmed when they saw the resort, walked into the unit and realized they had a condo right on the beach. It was a great vacation for them and it was an affiliated resort rather than one of the DRI managed resorts.

In this past year there have been a lot of changes that have taken place. One of them that I've noticed is the availability shown on the calander option at DRI's web site. Using the calander option to see everything that's avialable during the month has really helped me in planning DRI vacations.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Affiliates in Hawaii are available*

I have to agree with dougp in that there is availability in Hawaii with the affiliated resorts in Hawaii. In fact, there is inventory available for prime weeks during the summer. I planned to go to Hawaii in Maui and there were plenty of inventory after 10 months. I was able to book with plenty of choices at that time. Now a few months later I looked again and there wasn't any but I did not expect to see any because it was summer. However, there were rooms at the Kaanapali Beach Club. 

I must admit that one needs to have sufficient points to be able to have real flexibility in the Club. Packages of at least 5000 points makes since because I have read on this forum of people buy 2000 and 3000 points and those are not enough points to do anything in prime seasons and even if you saved a year's worth and got to 4000 or 6000 points you still are quite limited. 

I thought there were only two resorts in the Hawaii Collection. I remember that because I thought to myself that it was not a real deal except if you only wanted to be in Hawaii every year. I wlll check this out.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Haowaii Collection Has Changed over the Years*

The Hawaii Resort Collection has changed. I looked at my old paper work and saw there were only two resorts at first. Now they have included more. I looked on the DRI website at the resort collection maintenance fee letter for Hawaii that's online and it mentions repair work for only four resorts: The Point at Poipu, The Ka'anapali Beach Club, Polo Towers and Sedona Summit. There is nothing about Lake Tahoe being a part of that resort collection.

I wonder when people bought into that collection if they get to enjoy the added resorts? They should.


----------



## Purefct (Jan 24, 2010)

That's pretty cool there are some affiliate resort units available in limited amounts this summer, it's rare to see them!  

I called DRI today to verify the resorts since we have all been discussing this in a round about manner.  LoL, when I called to ask this question the CSR insisted only the Point and KBC were in the HI Collection and even after I got him to read the HI Collections letter and placed me on hold multiple times he still insisted only the two resorts were in the HI Collecitons.  He assured me the reference to Sedona Summit and Polo Towers renovation projects was merely a reference and did not imply they were in the HI Collection.

I then got him to read the 2010 US Collections letter where the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, and a few other US Collecitons resorts were mentioned.  I pointed out that the US Collections letter only mentioned US Collections resorts.  At this point he finally agrees the Sedona Summit was in the HI Collections but no other resorts.

At his point I ask for a supervisor, since there is no way the SCR is correct. She confirmed the following resorts were in the HI Collection:
- Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui HI
- Point at Poipu, Kauai HI
- Polo Towers Villas, Las Vegas NV
- Sedona Summit Resort, Sedona AZ

Personally I do not believe this experience provides much comfort that I received an accurate response, but since Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort was mentioned as having renovations in the US letter and not HI letter then I think it's fairly likely the Supervisor gave an accurate response.  

It would be wonderful if DRI would list the resorts in each Collecitons.  That would solve the whole problem.  But for now it appears the four resorts are in the HI Collections!


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Evolving Timeshare Company*

DRI has changed a lot within the system in a very short time. Part of it is because of the economy and part of it is because of the vision that they came in with when they took over Sunterra. 

I believe that it may continue to evolve over the next couple of years until the economy settles in a positive manner. In the meantime we as owners have seen upgraded resorts, an improved reservation system, and a host of new resort options added to the system. Of course, I would be remiss not mention the INCREASED MAINTENANCE FEES. 

It will be interesting to see how it all will turn out. Time will tell.


----------



## winger (Jan 25, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> DRI has changed a lot within the system in a very short time. ...
> 
> ....and a host of new resort options added to the system. ...



are you referring to the affiliates?  Are there much availabilities for Club members? 

On your other points, I like some of the improvements I see in DRI, minus the large MF increases.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Seen Availability*



winger said:


> are you referring to the affiliates?  Are there much availabilities for Club members?
> 
> On your other points, I like some of the improvements I see in DRI, minus the large MF increases.



Yes, I am referring to the new affiliates. I have been able to look online at the ones that are on the website and have found availability. However, some are a lot harder to get than others.


----------

